# Europäischer Gerichtshof verbietet pauschale Vorratsdatenspeicherung



## sascha (21 Dezember 2016)

*Eine pauschale Vorratsdatenspeicherung von Verkehrs- und Standortdaten ist nach europäischem Recht illegal. Das hat der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) entschieden. Das hat wohl auch Folgen für die in Deutschland 2015 eingeführte – aber noch nicht umgesetzte – Vorratsdatenspeicherung.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2016/1...ietet-pauschale-vorratsdatenspeicherung-10204


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2016)

sascha schrieb:


> * Das hat wohl auch Folgen für die in Deutschland 2015 eingeführte – aber noch nicht umgesetzte – Vorratsdatenspeicherung.*


http://www.zeit.de/digital/datensch...er-gerichtshof-vorratsdatenspeicherung-urteil


> *It's the end of Vorratsdatenspeicherung as we know it *
> Der Europäische Gerichtshof beerdigt das Konzept der anlasslosen Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Kaum vorstellbar, dass die deutsche Version im Rahmen des Erlaubten liegt.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2016)

Noch gibt die Bundesregierung nicht auf. Die exemplarische Prüfung des bezog sich immerhin auf den Datenumgang in Italien und England.



			
				golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vertreter von Bundesregierung und Koalitionsfraktionen hielten sich mit abschließenden Bewertungen vorerst zurück. Der netzpolitische Sprecher der SPD-Fraktion, Lars Klingbeil, sagte auf Anfrage von Golem.de: _"Der EuGH ist seiner kritischen Linie zur Vorratsdatenspeicherung treu geblieben. Insbesondere die anlasslose Speicherung wird kritisiert. Wir brauchen nun eine genaue Prüfung, was das für das deutsche Gesetz bedeutet."_
> 
> Ein Sprecher des Innenministeriums zeigte sich optimistisch, dass das deutsche Gesetz den europäischen Vorgaben entspricht. Die Bundesregierung habe große Mühe darauf verwandt, _"einen Gesetzentwurf auf den Weg zu bringen, der selbstverständlich nicht nur den nationalen verfassungsrechtlichen Anforderungen, sondern selbstverständlich auch den europarechtlichen Anforderungen genügt"_, sagte Ministeriumssprecher Johannes Dimroth in Berlin und fügte hinzu: _"In diesem festen Glauben und der darin eingeflossenen Arbeit der an diesem Entwurf beteiligten Ressorts bin ich auch guter Dinge, dass das im Lichte der Entscheidung von heute hält."_ Eine Sprecherin des Justizministeriums verwies darauf, dass _"unsere Regelungen restriktiver sind, als die Regelungen, die der EuGH hier im Urteil geprüft hat"_. Allerdings sagten beide Sprecher, dass es für eine abschließende Einschätzung noch zu früh sei.
> 
> http://www.golem.de/news/klare-vorg...vorratsdatenspeicherung-ab-1612-125185-2.html



Dabei kommt mir immer wieder das hier in anderem Zusammenhang bereits totgeprügelte Wort "_Rechtskonform_" in den Sinn.


----------

